# Live Rock Questions



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have currently cycled my 75g brackish aquarium. I was wondering if I could start adding live rock (which would be from a not so LFS) to my aquarium over the months to take over the filtration. Is live rock as effective at lower salinity levels? The LFS has the live rock stored, of course, at a marine level salinity. Would I have to do any acclimation procedures if the live rock would work? My whole goal is to eventually, after I tire of the brackish scene, turn the tank fully marine. This of course will be years away, but the addition of live rock will be much sooner if I can get some of these questions answered. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

no one?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sure you can start adding the rock to your system. They will grow a different bacteria than full marine, so your tank will go through a small cycle as you added the rock. I'd add it all at once to get the cycle started and over with.


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Sure you can start adding the rock to your system. They will grow a different bacteria than full marine, so your tank will go through a small cycle as you added the rock. I'd add it all at once to get the cycle started and over with.


the man say's it all


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

Can I add just a little at a time and avoid the bigger cycle and slowly wean my filters off once I've added the entire amount of base rock?


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Jason4390 said:


> Can I add just a little at a time and avoid the bigger cycle and slowly wean my filters off once I've added the entire amount of base rock?


 
you can but every time you add will make level's rise a bit.
best to do is add as much as you can in 1 go.
and throw in 2 king prawns form asda etc and let them rotas the bottom of tank for 3/4 wks...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Jason4390 said:


> Can I add just a little at a time and avoid the bigger cycle and slowly wean my filters off once I've added the entire amount of base rock?


 Sure you can, if thats the way you want to do it. Theres no harm in doing it that way. Still can't add anything until the Ammonia and Nitrites are 0.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

That's what I'm wondering, if it will raise the levels if I add just a few pounds at a time. The tank I want to do this with already has residents.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No, it won't should't raise it enough to be an issue just putting in a bit at a time.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, that sounds like the plan then! Although it doesn't have as many residents as I thought  The missing flounder has revealed itself as to what looks like a chewed on scab. 2 out of my 3 bumblebee gobies have disappeared completely. I put the puzzle together as yesterday my dragon goby was looking a little bloated :/


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

Found one of the 3 bbg today, maybe the other one is just hiding. How much base rock would be safe to add at one time without running the risk of another cycle? And howw long till I add more?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Jason4390 said:


> Found one of the 3 bbg today, maybe the other one is just hiding. How much base rock would be safe to add at one time without running the risk of another cycle? And howw long till I add more?


 Few pounds at a time.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, I added about 4-5lbs. It looks pretty good. How long do you think would be safe before I added more? Also, do you think the rock will change color from the white/beige that it is? If so, what color do you think?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Jason4390 said:


> Thanks, I added about 4-5lbs. It looks pretty good. How long do you think would be safe before I added more? Also, do you think the rock will change color from the white/beige that it is? If so, what color do you think?


 To know when to add more rock, you'll have to watch your water parameters now. Test evey week, if you see no changes or Ammonia blooms, its safe to add more. As far as the rock changing colors, it will darken up some, then your coralline will take it over. No tellin what color it will be inthe end. But as far as a total color change, not likely. That is why we try to go with Macro Rocks, those are kind of white, darken up some in the water, but show color really well.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

sounds good, i will be adding a few pounds each week as long as my parameters stay good. just turned off my HOB bio wheel and I'm now remembering what it's like to NOT live beside a waterfall. my canister filter should handle the work for now. the base rock i've been adding looks like it's been in a reef for a long time, no surface left untouched by critters. I found a local fish store that has some good sized stones, but they're heavy as all get out and not much of the surface of the stones have been effected by marine life. should i buy them? they don't seem as porous either, very chalky.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Chalky? I wouldn't buy them. You want the porous rock. They should call it Base or Lace Rock.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

what is lace rock exactly?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Same as Base Rock
Natural Aquarium Holey Lace Rock
Aquarium Base Live Rock: Base also called Foundation Live Rock for Saltwater Aquariums from Aquatic Connection Live


----------

